# My first carving



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

The wife was cleaning out old boxes and came to me with this little carving
Asked me "do you know what this is?)
Yep!
And then tell her
When I was like 22-23 I
Met an older Indian lady
She was a carver and I told her 
"I can do that "
Well she stopped by the house one day and handed me one of these
(Please see pic)
The pic is my example of the one she left for me to copy

And said can you carve one of these?
I said sure
( though I never tried before)

So she leaves me her sample and I proceeded to hunt down some material 
I find a piece of an old 2×4 and go to work
Took a couple hours but I was happy
She was very happy too
So for the next couple years I carved stuff for her
(Yes I am Indian)
And sold my work as her own
I moved and that was that
Fun rimes
Scott



























All carvings were done in soapstone and I collected it from the local rivers

Since then I have carved very little
Going to start a new project soon


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yeah - that is a Sea Otter, wrapped in kelp, with a rock on his belly,
smashing clams for his lunch.










.

.


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep!

Great example pic too

Thanks
Scott


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work!

Claude


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Found another!
Small self portrait in soapstone 
Coin is a nickel 
Thanks
Scott


----------

